# The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Beethoven: Voting Round



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is the list of pieces (informally for now), from most nominations to least. You will be voting on your top twenty for the voting round.

Symphony #3 "Eroica"
Symphony #5
Symphony #9 "Choral"
Piano Concert #4
Symphony # 7
Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
Violin Concerto
Emperor Concerto
Appassionata Sonata
Moonlight Sonata
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Hammerklavier Sonata
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Missa Solemnis
Pathetique Sonata
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
String Quartet #13 Op 130
Triple Concerto
Piano Concerto #3
Archduke Piano Trio
Ghost Piano Trio
Gross Fugue
Kreutzer Sonata
Diabelli Variations
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Spring Sonata
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #8
Les Adieux sonata op.81a
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Cello Sonata #3
Coriolan Overture
Egmont, complete
Piano Concerto #1
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
String Quartet #7 Op 59/1 "Rasumovsky"
String Quartet No. 9
Cello Sonata #15
Piano Sonata #13
An die ferne Geliebte
Cello Sonata #2
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata 1
Piano Sonata No. 17
Septet
String Quartet No. 10
String Quartet No. 8
Symphony #1
Piano Concerto No. 2
Cello Sonata No. 5


If you didn't participate in the Mozart list, one would vote by putting their votes, ranked #20- 1.

For instance, if I were to vote the Eroica Symphony as my favorite, I would put it at No. 20- giving it 20 points. Number 1 choice would get only 1 vote. Put your favorite at the top (#20) and your bottom choice at the bottom (#1). 

The voting will end roughly on September 16, two weeks from now. 

Voting begins now.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

14: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
13: Diabelli Variations
12: Gross Fugue
11: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
10: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
9: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
8: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
7: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
6: Emperor Concerto
5: Kreutzer Sonata
4: Hammerklavier Sonata
3: Cello Sonata No. 5
2: Pathetique Sonata
1: Triple Concerto


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

20 - Symphony No 9
19 - Pathetique sonata 
18 - Moonlight sonata
17 - Symphony No 5
16 - Appassionata sonata
15 - Symphony No 3
14 - String Quartet No 14
13 - Symphony No 6
12 - Violin Concerto
11 - Symphony No 7
10 - Piano Concerto No 5
9 - String Quartet No 11
8 - Hammerklavier sonata 
7 - Piano Concerto No 3
6 - Waldstein sonata
5 - Piano sonata No 32
4 - Egmont overture
3 - Kreutzer sonata
2 - Piano sonata No 13
1 - Missa Solemnis


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

20. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
19. Emperor Concerto
18. Symphony #9 "Choral"
17. Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
16. Kreutzer Sonata
15. Symphony #3 "Eroica"
14. Appassionata Sonata
13. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
12. Symphony #5
11. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
10. Piano Concerto #4
9. String Quartet #13 Op 130
8. Missa Solemnis
7. Hammerklavier Sonata
6. String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
5. Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
4. Violin Concerto
3. Symphony # 7
2. Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
1. Archduke Piano Trio


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

20 Symphony No.9 
19 Piano Sonata Op.111
18 Piano Sonata Op.106
17 Grosse Fuge
16 Piano Sonata Op.109
15 String Quartet Op.131
14 Symphony No.3
13 String Quartet Op.130
12 Symphony No.6
11 String Quartet Op.132
10 An die ferne Geliebte
9 Piano Concerto No.4
8 Piano Sonata Op.110
7 String Quartet Op.135
6 Symphony No.7
5 Piano Sonata Op.81
4 Piano Sonata Op.53
3 Symphony No.5
2 Piano Sonata Op.57
1 Piano Trio No.7


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

20. Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
19. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18. Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
17. Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
16. Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
15. Grosse Fuge, op. 133
14. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
13. Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
12. Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
11. Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
10. Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
9. Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
8. Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
7. Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
6. String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
5. String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
4. Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
3. String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
2. Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
1. Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

20. Symphony #7
19. Symphony #5
18. Symphony #3
17. Symphony #9
16. Piano Concerto #4
15. Coriolan overture
14. Violin Concerto
13. Symphony #4
12. Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
11. Pathetique Sonata
10. Moonlight Sonata
9. Waldstein Sonata
8. String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
7. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
6. Diabelli Variations
5. Archduke Piano Trio
4. String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1
3. String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3
2. String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
1. Ghost Piano Trio


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

20. Symphony No. 5
19. Piano Concerto No. 5
18. Piano Sonata No. 23
17. Piano Concerto No. 4
16. Violin Concerto
15. Piano Sonata No. 14
14. Piano Sonata No. 21
13. Symphony No. 7
12. Symphony No. 8
11. Piano Concerto No. 1
10. Symphony No. 1
9. Triple Concerto
8. Cello Sonata #2
7. String Quartet No. 9
6. Piano Sonata No. 1
5. Piano Sonata No. 26
4. Piano Sonata No. 31
3. Piano Sonata No. 15
2. Piano Sonata No. 8
1. String Quartet No. 16


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

20: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"
19: String Quartet No. 10 “Harp”
18: Piano Concerto No. 2
17: String Quartet No. 15
16: Piano Concerto No. 4
15: Piano Sonata No. 17 “Tempest”
14: Piano Concerto No. 3
13: Symphony No. 5
12: Piano Concerto No. 5 “Emperor”
11: Piano Sonata No. 30
10: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
9: Piano Sonata No. 23 “Appassionata” 
8: Violin Concerto
7: Symphony No. 7
6: Violin Sonata No. 9 “Kreutzer”
5: Piano Sonata No. 14 “Moonlight” 
4: Piano Trio No. 7 “Archduke”
3: Piano Sonata No. 29 “Hammerklavier”
2: String Quartet No. 13
1: Cello Sonata No. 3


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Cello Sonata #15? Do you mean Cello Sonata #1?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

20. Hammerklavier Sonata
19. Symphony #9 "Choral"
18. Diabelli Variations
17. Cello Sonata #2
16. Symphony #7
15. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
14. Triple Concerto
13. Cello Sonata #3
12. Cello Sonata #5
11. Kreutzer Sonata
10. Emperor Concerto
9. Piano Concerto #4
8. Archduke Piano Trio
7. Appassionata Sonata
6. Moonlight Sonata
5. Pathetique Sonata
4. Spring Sonata
3. Waldstein Sonata
2. Piano Concerto #3
1. Symphony #5


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Cello Sonata #15? Do you mean Cello Sonata #1?


Yeah, I'm so sorry about that, just typo. Oops. Yes- it should be Cello Sonata No. 1.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20. Pastoral Symphony
19. Symphony No. 7
18. Symphony No. 5
17. Piano Concerto No. 4
16. Appassionata Sonata
15. Emperor Concerto
14. Eroica Symphony
13. Choral Symphony
12. Violin Concerto 
11. Triple Concerto
10. Ghost Trio
9. Symphony No. 4
8. Symphony No. 8
7. Waldstein Sonata
6. Hammerklavier Sonata
5. Moonlight Sonata
4. String Quartet No. 16
3. Pathetique Sonata
2. Piano Sonata No. 17
1. Coriolan Overture


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

20	Symphony #9 "Choral"
19	Symphony # 7
18	Piano Concert #4
17	Gross Fugue
16	Emperor Concerto
15	Violin Concerto
14	Symphony #5
13	Appassionata Sonata
12	Symphony #3 "Eroica"
11	Piano Concerto #3
10	Missa Solemnis
9	String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
8	Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
7	Moonlight Sonata
6	Pathetique Sonata
5	String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
4	Archduke Piano Trio
3	Piano Concerto #1
2	Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
1	Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

20 (pts) Piano Concerto #4
19 Symphony #9 "Choral"
18 Symphony #5
17 Symphony #3 "Eroica"
16 Emperor Concerto
15 Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
14 String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
13 Violin Concerto
12 Egmont, overture *
11 Spring Sonata
10 Piano Concerto #3
9 Archduke Piano Trio
8 Ghost Piano Trio
7 String Quartet #13 Op 130
6 Symphony # 7
5 Moonlight Sonata
4 Cello Sonata #3
3 Cello Sonata #5
2 Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
1 String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131

* The Egmont overture was nominated 5 times, the complete Egmont only 1 time. I think we should use the overture at voting.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

StDior said:


> 20 (pts) Piano Concerto #4
> 19 Symphony #9 "Choral"
> 18 Symphony #5
> 17 Symphony #3 "Eroica"
> ...


Okay, this does sound like a better idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

20	Symphony No. 4
19	Archduke Trio
18	Kreutzer
17	Gross Fugue
16	Symphony No. 8
15	Pathetique
14	Moonlight
13	Appasionata
12	Piano Concerto No. 4
11	Symphony No. 5
10	Triple Concerto
9	Symphony No. 9
8	Symphony No. 6
7	Piano Concerto No. 5
6	Violin Concerto
5	Symphony No. 7
4	Symphony No. 3
3	Missa Solemnis
2	Diabelli Variations
1	Septet

I need to edit this post because i reversed the order for the top 17 choices.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

Jerome said:


> 20	Symphony No. 4
> 19	Archduke Trio
> 18	Kreutzer
> 17	Gross Fugue
> ...


Please revise my list as such:
20	Symphony No. 3
19	Symphony No. 7
18	Violin Concerto
17	Piano Concerto No. 5
16	Symphony No. 6
15	Symphony No. 9
14	Triple Concerto
13	Symphony No. 5
12	Piano Concerto No. 4
11	Appasionata
10	Moonlight
9	Pathetique
8	Symphony No. 8
7	Gross Fugue
6	Kreutzer
5	Archduke Trio
4	Symphony No. 4
3	Missa Solemnis
2	Diabelli Variations
1	Septet


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jerome said:


> Please revise my list as such:
> 20	Symphony No. 3
> 19	Symphony No. 7
> 18	Violin Concerto
> ...


Okay, I will count this as your list.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

20. Symphony No. 9
19. Piano Sonata No. 32
18. Hammerklavier Sonata
17. Waldstein Sonata
16. String Quartet No. 14
15. Cello Sonata No. 5
14. Symphony No. 7
13. Symphony No. 5
12. Piano Sonata No. 26
11. Appassionata Sonata
10. Violin Concerto
9. Piano Concerto No. 4 
8. Piano Sonata No. 8
7. String Quartet No. 15
6. Piano Concerto No. 3
5. Symphony No. 4
4. Piano Sonata No. 14
3. Triple Concerto
2. Cello Sonata No. 1
1. Cello Sonata No. 3


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

20. Symphony #3 "Eroica"
19. Symphony #9 "Choral"
18. Symphony #5
17. Symphony # 7
16. Moonlight Sonata
15. Piano Concerto #1
14. Egmont overture
13. Pathetique Sonata
12. Emperor Concerto
11. Coriolan Overture
10. Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
9. Violin Concerto
8. Ghost Piano Trio
7. Cello Sonata #3
6. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
5. Symphony #8
4. Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
3. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
2. An die ferne Geliebte
1. Spring Sonata


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Would it be possible to include the full list of nominated works at the beginning of the nominations threads once nominations end? It might be easier for someone coming in later to see all the nominations in one place (assuming they want to explore past the Top 50/whatever number works).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

20. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
19. Violin Concerto
18. Symphony #5
17. String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
16. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
15. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
14. String Quartet #13 Op 130
13. Piano Concerto #3
12. Piano Concerto #4
11. Moonlight Sonata
10. Symphony # 7
9. Symphony #3 "Eroica"
8. Pathetique Sonata
7. Spring Sonata
6. String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
5. Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
4. Septet
3. Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
2. Kreutzer Sonata
1. String Quartet No. 10


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Currently..........

20. Symphony # 7
19. Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
18. Symphony #9 "Choral"
17. Symphony #8
16. Symphony #3 "Eroica"
15. Piano Concerto #5
14. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
13. Triple Concerto
12. Violin Concerto
11. Kreutzer Sonata
10. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
9. Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
8. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
7. Emperor Concerto
6. Hammerklavier Sonata
5. String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
4. Appassionata Sonata
3. Symphony #5
2. Pathetique Sonata
1. Diabelli Variations


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

20. Grosse Fuge (WOW!!!)
19. Missa Solemnis
18. Hammerklavier Sonata 
17. Diabelli Variations
16. Piano Sonata 30
15. An die ferne Geliebte (underrated)
14. String Quartet 14
13. Emperor Concerto
12. String Quartet 13
11. Violin Concerto
10. Kreutzer Sonata
9. Symphony 8
8. Symphony 7
7. String Quartet 16
6. Piano Sonata 32
5. Symphony 9
4. Les Adieux Sonata
3. Waldstein Sonata
2. Symphony 3
1. Appassionata Sonata


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

20 Symphony #3 "Eroica"
19 Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
18 Coriolan Overture
17 Symphony #9 "Choral"
16 Violin Concerto
15 Symphony # 7
14 Appassionata Sonata
13 Symphony #5
12 Piano Concerto #4
11 Grosse Fuge
10 Pathetique Sonata
9 Kreutzer Sonata
8 Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
7 Les Adieux sonata op.81a
6 Ghost Piano Trio
5 Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
4 Piano Concerto #3
3 Spring Sonata
2 Emperor Concerto #5 
1 Archduke Piano Trio


Not quite room for the Moonlight Sonata, sadly.But I expect it can take care of itself.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are approximately 7 days left to vote.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

20 Symphony no 7
19 Symphony no 3
18 Symphony no 9 
17 Piano Concerto no 4
16 String Quartet no 15
15 String Quartet no 13
14 Piano Trio no 7 Archduke
13 Violin Concerto
12 Symphony no 6
11 String Quartet no 14
10 Violin Sonata no 5, Spring Sonata
9 Piano Concerto no 5
8 Symphony no 5
7 Symphony no 8
6 String Quartet no 12
5 String Quartet no 16
4 Kreutzer Sonata
3 Ghost Piano Trio
2 Pathetique Sonata
1 Hammerklavier Sonata


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

20. Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
19. Symphony #3 "Eroica"
18. Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
17. Symphony #9 "Choral"
16. Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
15. Symphony #6 "Pastoral"
14. String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
13. String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
12. Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
11. Violin Concerto
10. Symphony # 7
9. Piano Concerto #1
8. String Quartet #13 Op 130
7. String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
6. Gross Fugue
5. Les Adieux sonata op.81a
4. Emperor Concerto
3. Piano Concerto #4
2. Hammerklavier Sonata
1. Symphony #5


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump so you can vote. There are approximately 3 days left to vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Voting has officially closed. Either later today, tomorrow, or even the day after that I will be finished and will present the list.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

*The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Beethoven*
1. Opus 125: Symphony No. 9 in D minor ("Choral")
2. Opus 92: Symphony No. 7 in A major
3. Opus 55: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica")
4. Opus 67: Symphony No. 5 in C minor ("Fate")
5. Opus 61: Violin Concerto in D major
6. Opus 68: Symphony No. 6 in F major ("Pastoral")
7. Opus 58: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major
8. Opus 73: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor")
9. Opus 131: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor
10. Opus 53: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major ("Waldstein")
11. Opus 132: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor 
12. Opus 57: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor ("Appassionata")
13. Opus 106: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major ("Hammerklavier") 
14. Opus 111: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor
15. Opus 27, No. 2: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor ("Moonlight")
16. Opus 133: Große Fuge in B-flat major
17. Opus 13: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor ("Pathétique")
18. Opus 109: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major
19. Opus 47: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major ("Kreutzer")
20. Opus 130: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major
21. Opus 97: Piano Trio [No. 7](?) in B-flat major ("Archduke")
22. Opus 56: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C major
23. Opus 37: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor
24. Opus 93: Symphony No. 8 in F major
25. Opus 60: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major
26. Opus 135: String Quartet No. 16 in F major
27. Opus 123: Missa Solemnis in D major
28. Opus 120: Thirty-three variations on a waltz by Diabelli for piano in C major ("Diabelli Variations")
29. Opus 81a: Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat major ("Les adieux/Das Lebewohl")
30. Opus 62: Coriolan Overture
31. Opus 110: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major
32. Opus 127: String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major
33. Opus 15: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major
34. Opus 24: Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major ("Spring")
35. Opus 70, No. 1: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major ("Ghost")
36. Opus 84: Egmont, overture
37. Opus 102, No. 2: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major
38. Opus 98: An die ferne Geliebte
39. Opus 69: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major
40. Opus 5, No. 2: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor
41. Opus 74: String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major ("Harp")
42. Opus 31, No. 3: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor ("Tempest")
43. Opus 28: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major ("Pastoral")
44. Opus 19: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major
45. Opus 27, No. 1: Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-flat major
46. Opus 21: Symphony No. 1 in C major
47. Opus 59, No. 3: String Quartet No. 9 in C major
48. Opus 59, No. 1: String Quartet No. 7 in F major
49. Opus 2, No. 1: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F Minor
50. Opus 20: Septet in E-flat major


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the participation in this list.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Thank you everyone for the participation in this list.


And thank you for starting/managing the thread. It was good to see the Septet make it.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Pretty darn solid list, if I say so myself.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

gardibolt said:


> Pretty darn solid list, if I say so myself.


Someone new to Beethoven would have a pretty good idea of what made him great after hearing these 50 selections.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Where are these lists going after this? I checked the TC Recommended Lists thread expecting to find the Mozart but it's not there.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I was going to take a little break before diving into the Bach list (which I hope to do next). But if someone wants to do it instead of me that's fine. I was going to wait maybe a week or two from now until beginning it.

As the fact that you couldn't find the lists- See Page 8 of the Mozart Thread I did earlier- At the bottom you will find mmsbls's explanation.

The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Mozart


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Posted to wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Uh... this is the Beethoven thread. 


But that's a great final list! Thank you for doing this project!


----------

